# Admit discharge same day



## mclaren (May 4, 2011)

Hey need some help with this scenario

Child admitted thru ER over the phone by Dr 4/9/11. Dr sees patient 4/10/11 dictates H&P sees patient and examines and later in the evening discharges patient 4/10/11. 

Formal admit day listed by hospital as 4/9. Dr wants to bill 99234 (Admit discharge same day). 

I am getting conflicting opinions, what do you fellow coders think?

 Thanks in advance,

Jill O, CPC


----------



## marhiam (May 4, 2011)

Was there an order to place into observation?  Also, was the patient there for more than 8 hours?  If so you bill the 234.  If there is an obs order, but less than 8 hrs from admit to d/c, only do the obs admit.  If the patient was there into the next day, you bill the obs admit and obs d/c the next day.  If no obs order, have to charge an outpatient visit.


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 4, 2011)

There was no face-to-face on the 9th. I'd bill the admit/discharge same day code, if patient was admitted >8 hours.  If not, just the Initial inpatient/obs code (depending on patient's admission status).


----------

